# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Prison Break, saison 3

## Ivan Le Fou

Toujours en deuil depuis la fin de la série "The Wire / Sur écoute" (pour l'éloge funèbre, cliquez tout droit), j'ai repris ma télécommande de pèlerin pour continuer mon tour des séries policières du moment.
 "Prison Break" est une série de la Fox. Cette dernière, sans être la pire des commanditaires (on lui doit "24 heures chrono", mais aussi "Bones", "Dr House" ou "True Calling"), n'est quand même pas au niveau de HBO. Ceci dit, à mon humble avis, les deux premières saisons de "Prison Break" offrent malgré tout un solide divertissement, rythmé et assez pêchu, pour qui n'est pas trop sourcilleux sur le réalisme.
 Sans dévoiler plus que nécessaire l'intrigue, disons que la série propose une alternance très agréable : on commence dans une ambiance carcérale qui rappelle les meilleures productions du genre (pas si loin de "Oz"), avant de suivre une cavale à rebondissements avec grosse manipulation politique en ligne de mire (un zest de "24 heures Chrono", pour rester dans les production de la maison).
 Le thème est original pour une série et le héros, Michael Scofield, bien qu'un poil insipide dans son côté Edmond "J'ai tout planifié" Dantès (message subliminal : lisez "Le comte de Monte Christo"), est heureusement entouré de personnages secondaires fantastiques. Non, je ne pense pas à son frère, incarné par Dominic Purcell, qui joue avec la finesse d'une enclume en chute libre, mais plutôt au merveilleux pervers "T-bag" incarné par Robert Knepper ou à l'agent tordu du FBI que représente William Fichtner.
 Hélas, la saison 3 n'est pas à la hauteur des deux premières. La faute en revient sûrement en partie à la grève des scénaristes intervenue en cours de diffusion, qui a interrompu la saison au 13e épisode (au lieu de 22; notons au passage que le prix du coffret, lui, reste le même…). Mais pas uniquement, tant l'intrigue donnait de toute façon l'impression de bégayer et les personnages de perdre de leur mordant.
 Au final, rien de bien exceptionnel ni surprenant dans cette courte saison. Alors, si vous ne connaissez pas la série, le coffret rassemblant les trois saisons est un bon choix pour offrir ou se distraire; Si au contraire vous connaissez déjà les deux premières, inutile de sortir le porte-monnaie : faites-vous prêter la troisième en attendant de voir ce que donnera la suivante.

_Une série télé de la Fox en coffret DVD : les trois saisons pour 80 euros environ, ou la dernière pour 40 euros environ._

 [Correctif : Contrairement à ce que j'avais écrit plus haut dans une première version, "Oz" n'a bien sûr jamais été créé par la Fox, mais bel et bien par HBO. Merci aux lecteurs qui ont signalé l'erreur, je vous hais.]


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Murne

Hé bien ! Je suis en tout point d'accord avec toi ! Prison Break a été une excellente surprise et j'ai accroché dès la première saison, la deuxième fut également excellente (j'ai quand même une préférence pour la première, un peu plus oppressante). La troisième sent la rallonge, l'histoire est confuse, ça ne tient plus debout, mais il faut reconnaitre que les scénaristes ont un sacré talent pour tenir en haleine le spectateur et j'ai quand même suivi cette saison avec plaisir. Les personnages principaux ne sont effectivement pas marquants, en revanche T Bag et Mahone sont géniaux et je rajouterai Bellick à ta liste.

Voilà, série qui m'a vraiment tenu en haleine, je recommande fortement, même si la saison 3 (et même la fin de la saison 2) est très dispensable.

----------


## ElGato

Plutôt d'accord: à partir du moment où le héros ne mène plus son truc parfaitement, l'impression de scénario écrit au fur et à mesure se fait clairement ressentir et du coup on s'ennuie profondément.

A la limite on pourrait presque s'arrêter à la fin de la première saison, quitte à rater la prestation de Mahone et celle de T-Bag.

----------


## XWolverine

> faites-vous prêter la troisième en attendant de voir ce que donnera la suivante.


Ben elle est justement un peu bof, je trouve la suivante. Je trouve qu'on s'emmêle dans les mêmes poncifs que la 3 : On ne peut décemment pas revenir dans l'univers des 2 premières (la redite, ça va un moment) et on cherche des culbutes scénaristiques pour susciter un intérêt qui s'émousse de toute façon, genre on gagnerait à stopper et commencer une nouvelle série, mais on ne veut pas perdre le bénéfice de surfer sur le succès des saisons précédentes (dans leur ensemble, hein).

----------


## D-Reaper

moi j'aime bien la saison 4 je suis content que sa s'arrête a l'épisode 23 (de 1h30) de la saison 4 pasqu'ils ont fait le tour mais je trouve que ça se regarde
c'est vrai que la saison 3 étais moins bien que les deux premières, j'aime beaucoup la saison 1 pour les plans préconçu et la saison 2 pour le complot

pour moi il faut s'arreter a la fin de la saison 2 a la moitié du dernier episode si vous voyez ce que je veut dire  :;): 


après mon perso préféré c'est alex mahone, qui est vraiment meilleur, intelligent , et pis il a toujours des trucs et astuce ^^ de son précédent métier

----------


## titi3

Perso je découvre seulement The Wire alors que j'ai bientôt fini Prison Cassée (encore un épisode pour la S4 et la série est terminée). J'entame la seconde de The Wire et c'est un pur régal  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  "Fuckin' MacNulty"  :^_^:

----------


## sciopath

"Je suis michael sco-fild-eu, je suis tellement intelligent que je me suis tatoué sur la fesse gauche comment reproduire une clé avec un chewing-gum tout en anticipant la crise financière" 
Au début j'aimais bien PB ; le côté complètement abusé était rafraîchissant.

Mais les bons sentiments cain-ri, les rebondissements devenants de plus en plus surréalistes, et surtout, surtout 

Spoiler Alert! 


le fait que la grognasse revienne ont eu raison de mon intérêt.



De tout ça, je retiendrait sachet de thé (tip: ne cherchez pas dans google image), un méchant bien comme il faut.

----------


## Skouatteur

Le scénar de la saison 4 est vraiment naze, mais vaut tout de même le coup pour voir l'évolution de Mahone et surtout celle de T-Bag.

----------


## Psk

> Cette dernière, sans être la pire des commanditaires (on lui doit "24 heures chrono", mais aussi "Oz", "Dr House" ou "True Calling")


Il me semble que Oz est originaire de HBO et non de la Fox non ?

----------


## ziba

Oz a effectivement été diffusé sur HBO de 1997 à 2003.
A mon avis une série majeure, au niveau des meilleures productions de la chaine (The wire , Deadwood).
A quand une petite chonique ? :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

Prison break la saison 1 ok sans problème, la saison 2 a la limite, mais après stop ne perdez pas de temps a regardé le reste.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Il me semble que Oz est originaire de HBO et non de la Fox non ?


Ben, je sais pas ce qui m'a pris, je... j'ai plus ma tête !
(Correction faite)

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

Oz,Six Feet Under, Rome, Deadwood...(dommage que les deux dernières ont du s'arrêter ,faute de budget) les serie HBO ca roxx...  :;): 

Vivement l'adaptation des romans du Trone de Fer sur HBO  (en 2009 normalement)

----------


## pip

Oui, Oz, c'est HBO. Prison Break, c'est une série avec une très bonne première saison, qui correspond bien au titre, et complètement improvisée ensuite. Même la deuxième saison est nettement moins bien et la troisième, ben c'est pourri. La quatrième, je ne veux même plus regarder, chaque rebondissement rocambolesque étant de plus en plus improbable, la 4è doit être gratinée.

----------


## LtBlight

HBO c'est Les sopranos aussi (malgré la fin frustrante de l'ultime épisode).
Sinon pour en revenir à Prison Break, je crois que c'est vraiment l'impression générale : les deux premières saisons sont géniales mais alors la troisième...on aborde à peine la compagnie, on refout les persos en prison et on fait mariner le truc 13 épisodes. 

Quand on sait que 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Sucre rentre dans la taule au dernier épisode et dès le premier épisode de la saison 4 on apprend qu'il s'échappe car il y'a eu un incendie dans la prison, tout ça résumé en un coup de fil,

c'est vraiment du gros foutage de gueule. A la rigueur, le plus de la saison 3,ca serait la jolie Gretchen Morgan...

Pour ce qui est de la saison 4, les avis divergent. Personnellement, je la trouve vraiment sympa, l'intrigue est intéressante et on sent qu'ils ont cherché à faire quelque chose (on revient aux essentiels : la fameuse compagnie). Si cette saison (et à priori c'est définitif) est la dernière, si ils ne gâchent pas le series finale, ca me ferait peut-être oublier la saison 3. 

Par contre, quand ils auraient pu boucler l'intrigue en fin d'épisode 14 je crois 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Don Self leur dit que c'est terminé et le leur file du papier blanc)

, c'est dommage de nous faire une vieille pirouette scénaristique. En tout cas, outre le scénario de la saison 4 qui tient la route, les prestations de Wiliiam Fichtner et Robert Knepper (Mahone et T-Bag) méritent le coup d'oeil, ils éclipsent limite le reste du casting. Mention spéciale pour le personnage de T-Bag qui est assez bien travaillé dans cette saison.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Oz,Six Feet Under, Rome, Deadwood...(dommage que les deux dernières ont du s'arrêter ,faute de budget) les serie HBO ca roxx... 
> 
> Vivement l'adaptation des romans du Trone de Fer sur HBO  (en 2009 normalement)


Oui, moi aussi je suis curieux de voir ça. Mais y a intérêt à ce que ce soit mieux filmé qu'écrit...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest62019

Prison Break, à part la saison 1 remake de la Grande Evasion.... Je trouve ça vraiment minable, les intrigues sont vraiment trop mauvaises (peut être que ça s'arrange après je sais pas). Et la série souffre vriament de la comparaison avec Oz, surtout au niveau des acteurs (pour moi seul TBag et Bellick sortent du lot).
La saison 2 possède quand même la plus grande incohérence que j'ai jamais vu à la télé : 

Spoiler Alert! 


T-Bag (dommage j'adore ce perso, son acteur est d'ailleurs excellent dans Carnivale) qui se recoue la main  ::blink::  

.

----------


## dredd

Je suis entrain de me faire OZ en DVD (javais pas pu suivre entierrement les première saison à la TV) c'et quand même autre chose que le Prix Zonbreck, prix décerné par l'académie des science Belge à celui qui aurait l'idée la plus idiote, prix remporté par Scofield pour avoir tatoué son plan sur le seul endroit de son corps qu'il ne pourra jamais regarder tranquille dans une glace.

Scofield dans Oz il tient pas un épisode, même Beecher le met à l'amende ::P:

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

> Scofield dans Oz il tient pas un épisode, même Beecher le met à l'amende


Ça aurait été drôle un tel épisode. Par contre T-Bag dans Oz ça aurait pu donner quelque chose intéressant.

----------


## BoZo

Prison break, ils auraient du arrêter à la fin de la saison 1. Déjà la saison 2 avec des rebondissements aussi tordus qu'une balle de rugby. Quand à la saison 3, elle est moisie bien comme il faut. Contrairement à Oz pour la saison 5 où ca s'essouffle, là ca devient carrément merdique.

----------


## javabean34

C'est devenu n'importe quoi... comme Lost...

----------


## Adix0top

> Il me semble que Oz est originaire de HBO et non de la Fox non ?


je pense oui

----------


## Brady5

Bonjour ! Tout comme vous, j’étais accro à Prison Break pendant les deux premières saisons. Ensuite, je l’ai suivi par curiosité tout simplement. Comme la majorité des fans, je ne comprends pas comment ils ont pu arriver jusqu’à la saison 5. Il faut croire que certains sont toujours contents de la production.

----------


## Elian

Bring out your dead !

----------


## lclol

> Oui, Oz, c'est HBO. Prison Break, c'est une série avec une très bonne première saison, qui correspond bien au titre, et complètement improvisée ensuite. Même la deuxième saison est nettement moins bien et la troisième, ben c'est pourri. La quatrième, je ne veux même plus regarder, chaque rebondissement rocambolesque étant de plus en plus improbable, la 4è doit être gratinée.


 ::):  Etonnamment, j'ai trouvé la 3 pas trop mal, mais heureusement qu'il y a eu la grève des scénaristes à l'époque car le principal intérêt est que, contrainte de tenir en une douzaine d'épisodes, elle évite les coups tordus à rallonge (contrairement à la 1, on n'a qu'une évasion ratée, hé les gars, on se doute que s'il y a 22 épisodes, celle du 6e va pas marcher...  ::P: ). Gretchen pas mal, et puis, après une saison 2 type "Le fugitif", ça faisait du bien de les revoir en tôle, c'est pour ça qu'on paye...  :;): 

Par contre la 4, j'ai regardé pour finir, mais clairement, le méga n'importe quoi !? Y'a rien qui tient, et ce, dès les premiers épisodes (

Spoiler Alert! 


quelques exemples : le mec qu'ils ont mis une saison à faire sortir, genre mec ambigu dont on se doute qu'il va avoir un rôle clé, ben, allez tuez-le au premier épisode de la saison, la personne qui tire les ficelles depuis le début : la mère des frangins : haha les gars vous vous en doutiez pas hein !? Ben non, elle était morte, les persos qui meurent les uns derrière les autres parce qu'il faut bien s'en débarrasser, oui bon, mais ils se sacrifient, hein... l'immunité de mi-saison étant le coup de trop  ::(: 

 ). Clairement, plus personne n'y croyait, surtout les acteurs, et ça crève l'écran. Aussi incohérent et en mal de crédibilité que la dernière saison de Dexter  :;): 

ajoutez-y l'épisode spécial de fin de saison (clairement, si vous l'avez raté regardez-le absolument, ça ne vous coûtera qu'une heure et demie de votre temps et vous pourrez objectivement juger de la déchéance totale de la série (

Spoiler Alert! 


vous pensiez Scoffield mort d'un cacner ? Trop banal, mieux vaut qu'il se sacrifie dans l'explosion d'une station électrique en libérant sa femme, dont l'évasion règlera la situation aussi étonnamment que son emprisonnement

)

J'ai enregistré, mais pas encore osé regarder, la 5e saison, mais il va vraiment falloir que je trouve quelques heures à perdre, pour voir comment ils ont pu arriver à remettre les mecs en selle (

Spoiler Alert! 


mince, le gars on nous l'a quand même montré mort 2 fois !?

  ::huh::  ::blink:: ) juste pour satisfaire un besoin urgent (de trésorerie)...

----------


## alastor

Je suis toujours coincé avec la série casse-cou.
Potato Stream Degree Symbol Mac jiofi.local.html

----------

